# body kits?



## nisdrivensan (Dec 10, 2002)

where and what website can i go to to get good body kits??
i need help . i have a vis but i want to get a new one... 

if you could help please do


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

http://student.plattsburgh.edu/cook7166/NissanRides/b14bodykits/

click that and there is a decent selection of front bumpers, hope that helps in your choosing what you like... personally I like the vis R33 and R34... but thats just my taste, see what YOU like.


----------



## NismoSERTurbo (Mar 19, 2003)

someone make a sticky about body kit links.
i am sooo sick of seeing freaking posts about "where can I find good body kits?" There are like 2 or 3 a week about this subject. All it take is one look at an import magazine and it will give you like 50 websites tht sell body kits. Come on people. :fluffy: :fluffy:


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

true, but it is a little harder finding kits for a sentra over a civic, which you see TONS of in magazines. i've got a few sites marked as favorites i'll let him in on.
http://www.versusmotorsport.com/ver4/index2.html
http://www.grounddynamics.com/Templates/frmTemplateL.asp?SubFolderID=380&SearchYN=N
http://www.extremedimensions.com/shopdisplayproducts.asp?SID=4Nissan&id=169&cat=Sentra+95-99
http://moldynamics.com/store/merchant.mv?Screen=PROD&Product_Code=41400 ^^--the best and cleanest.
V V pic of what the gtr kit will look like lowered. V V








let it be noted that that is the kit made by stillen/ not by erebuni. note the different grill. other than that the kit's the same.
ALL THE GTR KITS made outta polyeurethane, not f/g like most b/ks.


----------



## nisdrivensan (Dec 10, 2002)

how bout carbon fiber hoods?


----------



## blazin_injun (Mar 14, 2003)

nisdrivensan said:


> where and what website can i go to to get good body kits??
> i need help . i have a vis but i want to get a new one...
> 
> if you could help please do



..What kind o' VIS kit do you have?? ..are you gonna sell it??


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

aerotrends sells carbon fiber hoods and kits for b14's...i got my kit from there....peace
tommy
aerotrends.com


----------



## nisdrivensan (Dec 10, 2002)

dude thanks for the links ..... that last one rocks butt thanks man ..... which one do you think rocks most??


----------



## NismoSERTurbo (Mar 19, 2003)

If you want a carbon fiber hood, there is ONLY one company you should go with.

www.fiberimages.com :thumbup:


----------



## nisdrivensan (Dec 10, 2002)

thanks alot guys for your help..... 

i dont know which one looks the best...... any help?? 
http://www.aerotrends.com/store/customer/home.php?cat=447


----------



## nisdrivensan (Dec 10, 2002)

the company that i got my vis from sent it to me in cardboard wrapped bubble rap .. it was cracked and they wuldnt take it back.... shitty job... took them to court and got the money back...... from now on i think the company has done good service but from then it was owned by someone else and did a crappy job...


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

nisdrivensan said:


> the company that i got my vis from sent it to me in cardboard wrapped bubble rap .. it was cracked and they wuldnt take it back.... shitty job... took them to court and got the money back...... from now on i think the company has done good service but from then it was owned by someone else and did a crappy job...



why not order from VIS direct.

and their carbon fiber hoods are one of the best ones out there im my opinion better than fiberimages that cost an arm and a leg that not even clear coated.


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

i agree with liu. doesn't 1CLN have a fiberimages and the latch area is all messed up he said? i've heard nothing bad about the vis hoods. this is just what i've heard.
speaking of which, i just joined in the c/f hood group buy. woot woot. pics will be up the day i get it!


----------



## TofuShop (Oct 15, 2003)

DryBoy said:


> http://student.plattsburgh.edu/cook7166/NissanRides/b14bodykits/
> 
> click that and there is a decent selection of front bumpers, hope that helps in your choosing what you like... personally I like the vis R33 and R34... but thats just my taste, see what YOU like.


WOW!! that car modeled on your website for the GTR kit... his car is HOT! i wonder who owns it ... 

would that owner receive any kind of money payments/sponsorship for being on your site? :thumbup:


----------

